# Thinking of getting a LGD



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Coyotes have moved into my area- have lost a chicken, seen a coyote, and found coyote scat on my property. I have always gotten my dogs via adoption normally of the heinz 57 variety - and have always been happy with them although I have not attempted training them in any particularmanner as far as being a guradian - - the dog I have now is a pitbull mix and although she is a bit crazy she has been an excellent guard dog thourgh the years and has taken to accepting both my chickens and 2 cats as family members although she will attack people, other dogs, and other animals if given the chance.

My question is - do I needf to get a specific breed bred to be a lgd or can I turn any reasonablylarge breed into a guardian? If so what common breeds or mixed breeds would be good candidates for training?


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

You do not want any mixed with something other then a guardian breed, they are not true LGD nor would I trust them with my livestock 24/7. I see lots of people with Great Pyr mixed with Border Collie pups, or Aussie, whatever else they have on the farm or nearby that no one has bothered to spay/neuter. Avoid those since they are two conflicting types of working. 

I have Anatolian-Great Pyrenees mixes and I am happy with that mix. Less wandering and less barking, well one still adores the sound of his voice but not constantly. 

Are you going to have issues with your Pit and a new dog fighting? If so I would not get another dog unless you find a way to keep the Pit away from the LGD and livestock. 

Do you have livestock or just chickens? They are harder to train to leave chickens alone then goats, sheep etc. It can be done it just takes more time and training. 

How many acres do you have? If it is on the small side maybe electric fence or a donkey, regular size or mini would work better in your situation. I have no donkey experience but with your dog trying to attack others it may be a real problem for you. also if you have a small amount of acreage your LGD may try to get out and wander.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Check out premier electric fencing for poultry. It would probably be cheaper than purchasing a lgd and you don't have to worry about feed and vaccinations. With your other dog being so aggressive I would worry it might hurt the new dog and/or teach it bad behaviors.


----------

